# Alright, alright...me too



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Which picture do you like better? Abbie or Murph?

Murph









Abbie











Both are 5 months in pics.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Murph with the snow splotches. That's a nice photo...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Abbie is adorable.....but Murph wins in this one!  It's so hard to choose between our own dogs isn't it?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I feel really bad for Abbie as she was/is obviously a gorgeous pup. It's just that the one of Murph is a better photo, thats all.
Not to say that Murph wasn't adorable as well.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep, it's not the puppy but the background that wins it!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The picture of Murph standing in the snow is priceless!
Of course Abbie is adorable too!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, Murph is the winner.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Murphy because its a better photo overall...more in focus, better setting. 

The photo of Abbie isn't a great one to be honest. She's sporting the weird green zombie eyes and the setting is somewhat lack luster for a calendar photo.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I voted earlier but didn't have time to leave a post...you know Murph is going to have my vote...love 'em.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I agree Natalie.

The only good puppy pic I have of Abbie is when she was just a WEE little baby...but it was taken by her foster mom down in Arkansas.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Murph for sure. He has such a squishy adorable mug.


----------

